# Amsterdam Primary Schools



## susie1 (Nov 9, 2015)

Please help with any information about International Primary schools for a family relocating for 6 months to Amsterdam? 
It is not a long period so a school that can accomodate a 9 year old to integrate whose first language is English.
I have heard good things about Letterlands and other international schools.

Any advice much appreciated please!!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Can't really help you with specific schools, but this information from the Europa website might be of interest to you: https://webgate.ec.europa.eu/fpfis/mwikis/eurydice/index.php/Netherlands:Overview
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ExBat (Nov 24, 2015)

I would recommend Amsterdam International Community School (AICS) (i can't post links)

(but they have a waiting list)... you could also try the other international schools.


----------

